# USB Pentax camera, system crash

## james182

Hello has anyone got a usb camera working when I plug mine in the systems just locks up after about 30 second, 

If I then reboot with the camera still plugged in devfs starts usb-storage start and scsi emul start all ok and then the system locks up again

Thanks 

James Wright

----------

## pH

I am having same problem when connecting any usb device.. these include HP Deskjet 970 CSe, Sony Cybershot P-50, and Sony CLIE S320.

I think it might have something to do with the way my kernel is compiled but I have checked and rechecked and the USB section seems in perfect order... we need help  :Smile: 

----------

## james182

Yep I was thinking the same I have tried a few rebuild's but can not find out what is doing it.

I hate to say it but I have to switch back to windows to download pic's

----------

## huw

which kernel sources are you using - Vanilla or gentoo? 

I had a lockup (along with other problems) with a USB mouse using 2.4.19-r5 but no problems with vanilla 2.4.18. Also, reading other "it worked fine then I upgraded and now it doesn't" threads for USB mice makes me suspect there may be a problem with USB  in (some of) the patched 2.4.19-gentoo kernel sources...

----------

## james182

Its the gentoo source+ it's not all usb devices my usb mouse works fine

but i will try the other source thanks

----------

## huw

Post here if it works, would be interested to see what the root of these USB problems is.

My usb mouse works fine now, with 2.4.19-r5 and all USB support compiled into the kernel. I couldn't recreate the crash and I can't remember the error I got insmod-ing the USB module just before it crashed, but it was something about a kernel bug... wish I could be more precise but everything works now and I'm loathe to try and break it again to work out what's wrong!!

----------

## james182

Doh 

After another problem which ment I could not build the new kernel I finally got round to testing the camera and well it does the same, still crashes in the same place I think I will buy a compaq flash card reader, one that works with linux

thanks for your help

----------

## chadh

I hate to say this, but I am currently using the redhat-sources kernel after I was unsuccessful at getting other kernels to work properly with my usb mass storage devices.

----------

## james182

I have another machince redhat 7.3 I will try it on that

----------

